# New INVENTing ""



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi I know this is stupid but If you have any new ideas in your mind electrical only. Ideas for inventing plz tell me


----------



## Mickeyredlad (Sep 5, 2003)

Or we could do it ourselves and make a fortune! Clever request. NOT!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd like to make an electric car that runs on AA batteries.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

Johnwill....

How about a more "sensible" request? An electric car that will run off a 9v battery.

We had a joke here at work one time. A co-worker had hotkeys for about everything he wanted to type (including his password). Why not have a computer that obtains it's input from your thoughts. Just think what you want to type and it's there.


----------



## Mickeyredlad (Sep 5, 2003)

Would it work though?, just think of all the distractions and random thoughts you may have! it would appear on screen.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool-agent:_
> *Hi I know this is stupid but If you have any new ideas in your mind electrical only. Ideas for inventing plz tell me *


If you have any new ideas for making solar power more practical and economical, let us all know.

"us" = the public in general


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

come on give me ideas or I will fail in my project


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you're doomed to failure. Do you really think if someone had a genuinely good idea, that they'd just hand it over to you?


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

well some ppl dont know wat to do, so any body any thing in ur mind type it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And we should expect that someone that can't spell or properly form a sentence would be of assistance?


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

come on ppl i will make something that can do good for u
sooo just THINK!!!!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

How about an electronic invention that makes up new electronic inventions.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

A version of windows that does not crash.

An oven that can cut off if something is burning.

A leashless leash for dogs


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

An oven that can cut off if something is burning.

Simple enough, a built in smoke detector using optical dispersion measurement to allow for a variable sensitivity. 

One other idea, a simple box device with a florescent bulb that a digital camera can connect into and standard 8 1/2 X 11 paper can be slid into to turn a digital camera into a quick sheetfed scanner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about a perpetual motion machine?


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

.......and it could have a manual automation feature.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right, I wish I had thought of that! Man, we're just brimmin' with good invention prospects in there!


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

cool thinking bring it on and i am gona be telling my teacher


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

thanx


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

You still need more inventions? How about inventing some jobs?

I'd like to see post-it notes that stick better.
Batteries that last 10 times longer
Cheaper LCD screens

I recieved an add in the mail (here at work) for fans. The actual name of them: "Big @$$ Fans" and it actually spells it out. They have a website too if you want to look.

I'd like to have some contact lens that have builtin technology such as a measuring distance, Infared vision, and such. Maybe even tv!!


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, I just can't believe that this guy is asking us to give him ideas for an invention! No offense to the guy but if I had an invention that was good, I sure as hell wouldn't give my idea to him! I'd make the money off of it for myself.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

A screen to seperate young children in the back seat of a car so they won't fight or get on the drivers nerves, or maybe just a electric seat so we can give them a buzz if they do.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

LOL........i like that one.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

submarine with a screendoor
helicopter with an ejection seat. (hmm they actually do have that one)
solar powered flashlights
fireproof matches
add to the list.

oh yeah and I just found a little link for ya. 
Top Ten.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok here: 
Invention:>>>


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

A forum site that provides solutions


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

A none barking dog


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry, my mistake, you wanted electrical inventions,
Electricity you can see, what colour would it be? how much does a volt weigh?


----------

